# Günstige "Haftschuhe" für Flatpedals (All Mountain)



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin interessiert an neuen Schuhen für meine Flatpedals....
Da ich momentan am Bunnyhop üben bin und auch in Zukunft weiter ein  bißchen üben möchte, ist es mir wichtig, dass der Schuh perfekten Halt  auf den pedalen hat... 
Momentan fahre ich zu dem Zweck mit handelsüblichen Sketchers Sneakern. Sind aber eigentlich Halbschuhe mit weicher Sohle. 

Desöfteren verliere ich mit ihnen den Halt und muss auf den Pedalen herumrutschen damit sie wieder "sitzen".

Wichtig ist mir:
- Preis so günstig wie möglich
- Sohle super weich (am Pedal haftend)
- Farbe egal
- Sonstige Materialien egal

Meine Pedale sind WELLGO Funstyle, falls das hilfreich sein sollte... da sind kleine Pins drauf.

Muss nicht "Fiveten" sein, kann auch ne günstigere Marke sein... wenn es sowas gibt...


Bin für Tipps dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Infernal (5. Juli 2012)

Wirklich richtig machst du halt nur was mit Five Ten. Und wenn du auch noch nen richtigen 5.10 wie den Impact nimmst und nicht so ladder Teil hat sich die Infestition auch gelohnt, meine Halten seit 4 Jahren mittlerweile ohne Macken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juli 2012)

Infernal schrieb:


> Wirklich richtig machst du halt nur was mit Five Ten. Und wenn du auch noch nen richtigen 5.10 wie den Impact nimmst und nicht so ladder Teil hat sich die Infestition auch gelohnt, meine Halten seit 4 Jahren mittlerweile ohne Macken.



Hast du einen Link zu dem Schuh?


----------



## keelson (5. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne die Sohle von den Fiveten nicht, aber ich finde mit harten Sohlen hat man mehr Grip auf den Pedalen. 
Bin vorher auch mit alten Etnies Skateschuhen oder ausglatschten Billigwanderschuhen gefahren, jetzt hab ich die 661 Filter, die bekommt man billiger als die Fiveten und die sind ohne Leder/Tierhaut. 

Heute zufaellig fuer ca. 70 Euro gesehen, hab vor 2 Wochen ein kleines bischen mehr bezahlt und mich ein bischen  geaergert. Bin jedenfalls total zufrieden mit den Schuhen, was Halt und Comfort angeht. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72353

Von Shimano gibts noch die SH-AM45 die sind, glaube, nochmal fuer 5 Euro guenstiger zu haben, aber optisch vielleicht nicht Jedermann's Fall.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juli 2012)

keelson schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Sohle von den Fiveten nicht, aber ich finde mit harten Sohlen hat man mehr Grip auf den Pedalen.
> Bin vorher auch mit alten Etnies Skateschuhen oder ausglatschten Billigwanderschuhen gefahren, jetzt hab ich die 661 Filter, die bekommt man billiger als die Fiveten und die sind ohne Leder/Tierhaut.
> 
> Heute zufaellig fuer ca. 70 Euro gesehen, hab vor 2 Wochen ein kleines bischen mehr bezahlt und mich ein bischen  geaergert. Bin jedenfalls total zufrieden mit den Schuhen, was Halt und Comfort angeht.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, die sehen auch gut aus.... für unter 60 Euro wird man wohl nix in der richtung Flatpedal Schuh bekommen oder?


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juli 2012)

Im Grunde genommen tuts jeder Trekkingschuh mit nicht all zu grobem Profil an den Sohlen.


----------



## kittyhawk (5. Juli 2012)

schau mal nach dem oneal rampage. billig und gut. ansonsten tuts auch jeder billigskateschuh aus dem deichmann für +-20Eur oder vans und co.
auch adidas gazelle sind nicht verkehrt. sowas wirst du bestimmt zuhause haben?
five tens sind zum biken natürlich geiler aber auch relativ teuer.


----------



## kandyman (5. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr mit Converse Chucks, die haben am Anfang recht gut Grip, lässt dann nach wenn die Sohle verschleisst. Vor allem ist die Sohle sehr dünn, ich stehe gern nahe an der Pedalachse.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Juli 2012)

Dünne Sohle wäre ok, will damit nicht durch den matsch wandern oder so.
Dafür hab ich noch Northwave MTB Schuhe...

Wie gesagt momentan nutze ich einfache Sketchers Sneaker, aber mit denen reicht mir der Grip nicht.
Die Oneal Rampage gefallen mir gut, die Optik ist aber ne Katastrophe (Glitzernähte??) und für Größe 45 immerhin noch 50 Euro.... ebenso Converse Chucks in größe 45

Hmm tja, werde nochmal schauen bei Zalando und diversen anderen anbietern...


Was haltet ihr von sowas??

http://www.zalando.de/vans-desurgent-sneaker-blue-grey-green-va212a008-602.html


----------



## MitchMG (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir bei Deichmann einen "Skateschuh" geholt.
Alle mal durchgeschaut, welcher eine glatte und  halbwegs weiche Sohle hat. Hab schließlich einen für 30,- gefunden. Der tut es eigentlich ganz ok. Wenn ich mal abgerutscht bin, dann war es mangelnde Konzentration.......


----------



## Prwolf35 (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich nur bei mir in der Gegend rumfahr hab ich die ganz gern an.
Gripp ist echt O.K. und nicht kaputt zu bekommen!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BW-Sportschu...0?pt=DE_Herrenschuhe&var=&hash=item3cc4e289e2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (7. Juli 2012)

Vans sind gut. Die Sohle bietet durch die Waffel Form Grip für die Pins und ist auch ziemlich steif.


----------



## mr.ltz (7. Juli 2012)

Habe mir 2 versch.Paare gekauft zum Vergleichen und habe beide behalten da beide sehr gut in Verarbeitung und Comfort sind. Beide sind in den gr.47 bzw 47,5 

-Nike 6.0 Mogan  2 SE Light Red  59,90â¬
-VANS Authentic vee3276 55,90â¬

Komme ich echt gut mit zurande nicht zu schwer und sehen nicht schlecht aus (die Nike am besten) Halt bieten sie mir ausreichend nutze sie nun seit ca.250km mit meinem Merida Bike 

Micha


----------



## Tob1as (7. Juli 2012)

Mir ist auch der Halt und Schutz wichtig bei den Schuhen.
Hatte desshalb 5Ten gewählt - für mich die richtige Entscheidung.
In den letzten Jahren ist das Angebot aber doch noch deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## Chemtrail (7. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre seit mindestens 5 Jahren ausschliesslich Lakai (Mj) Schuhe, ich finde die Sohle einfach perfekt zum fahren und sie sehen um Welten besser als welche von Five ten oder auch o´neal. habe mir die Dinger immer bei Ebay ersteigert (ca 30 euro). Allerdings habe ich mit Größe 47 immer die Chance die günstigen Ladenhüter abzustauben. Die Sohle ist Stabil und die Pins finden idealen halt.
Habe gerade mal für dich nachgeschaut, es gibt welche in 45 für 30 euro "sofort kaufen". So viel bezahlst du auch für deichmann Schuhe.


----------



## MitchMG (7. Juli 2012)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit mindestens 5 Jahren ausschliesslich Lakai (Mj) Schuhe, ich finde die Sohle einfach perfekt zum fahren und sie sehen um Welten besser als welche von Five ten oder auch o´neal. habe mir die Dinger immer bei Ebay ersteigert (ca 30 euro). Allerdings habe ich mit Größe 47 immer die Chance die günstigen Ladenhüter abzustauben. Die Sohle ist Stabil und die Pins finden idealen halt.
> Habe gerade mal für dich nachgeschaut, es gibt welche in 45 für 30 euro "sofort kaufen". So viel bezahlst du auch für deichmann Schuhe.



Sehen gut aus. Definitiv ein guter Tip.
Für Sicherheit bräuchte man eigentlich hohe Schuhe. Ansonsten tut sich da nicht viel. 
Ich schau mir einmal die Sohle an, wie flach soft und fest und danach kann man dann schon was kaufen.
Aber  der Tip hier sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Tipps, werde mich nach solchen Schuhen umsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi,



Chemtrail schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit mindestens 5 Jahren ausschliesslich Lakai (Mj) Schuhe, ich finde die Sohle einfach perfekt zum fahren und sie sehen um Welten besser als welche von Five ten oder auch oÂ´neal. habe mir die Dinger immer bei Ebay ersteigert (ca 30 euro). Allerdings habe ich mit GrÃ¶Ãe 47 immer die Chance die gÃ¼nstigen LadenhÃ¼ter abzustauben. Die Sohle ist Stabil und die Pins finden idealen halt.
> Habe gerade mal fÃ¼r dich nachgeschaut, es gibt welche in 45 fÃ¼r 30 euro "sofort kaufen". So viel bezahlst du auch fÃ¼r deichmann Schuhe.



Ich hab jetzt nochmal nach diesen Lakai Mj Schuhen geschaut.... es gibt Lakai MJ Select fÃ¼r 29,90 â¬ laut Google... aber ich konnte keine genauen Infos Ã¼ber die Sohle finden.... sind die zu empfehlen?

"Lakai MJ 2 Select"

Link: http://www.tx-sports.com/index.php?s=3&cat_id=847_SNEAKER%20LOW&artikel=50156_Shoe+Lakai+MJ+2+Select&ref=1%20%20%20%20&campaign=idealo&utm_source=idealo&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=id


----------



## Chemtrail (10. Juli 2012)

@ Whistler 85 Die Sohle besteht aus vielen kleinen gleich großen Kreisen von ca 5mm breite. Dazwischen finden die Pins der Pedale meiner Meinung nach guten halt, sogar bei Nässe. Die Sohle ist fest und Stabil und die Pins haben nie durchgestochen.
Ich habe die Schuhe auch schon früher beim Skateboarden getragen und war immer zufrieden. 

Die Sohle ist leider je nach Modelljahr etwas anders, ich habe ich gerade mal für dich nachgeschaut, es kann auch so aussehen:

http://www.blowoutshop.de/index.php/de/detailansicht/lakai-mj2-select-schuh__3049

hatte ich auch mal, allerdings fand ich da die Sohle etwas zu dünn,

meine sehen aber sonst alle so aus:

http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/0/775/P11592282.jpg

Also gut sind beide möglichen Sohlen Typen wobei der zweite gerade bei Nässe deutlich besser abschneidet. Ausserdem bei 30 euro kann man nichts falsch machen, du bekommst auf jeden Fall hochwertig verarbeitete Schuhe die bei mir immer erst kaputt gehen wenn die Sohle nach Jahren durchgelaufen ist. Und da man eh mehr fährt als läuft dürfte das ja eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Chemtrail (10. Juli 2012)

Ach ja ich glaube die Select haben immer die etwas Schlechtere Sohle, ich habe fast ausschliesslich Lakai Limited mit der stabileren Sohle. Wie ich bereits vorher erwähnte habe ich Größe 47 und bekomme deshalb halt oft die Schuhe hinterhergeworfen da die Marke bis heute ja noch recht unbekannt ist. Also besser limited kaufen.

mfg.


----------



## Highsider (10. Juli 2012)

lieber einmal 5.10, den besten grip und für jahre lang ruhe anstatt jedes jahr nen skateschuh für 20-30euro zu kaufen und nicht ansatzweise soviel grip zu haben. 
hatte vorher auch alles mögliche probiert, aber der schuh ist einfach besser. wenn man mit ihm zum ersten mal fährt kann man kaum glauben wie gut er haftet. bringt mehr als so manch teureres upgrade am bike mMn.


----------



## Chemtrail (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.skater-schuhe.de/lakai-mj-ltd-men-navyyellow-suede-p-7705.html

heißen auch mj 3


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,
also danke für eure Tipps, habe mir jetzt von Deichmann 25 Euro Skatershoes geholt, die recht hoch abschließen, so hab ich guten Schutz... und die Sohle ist superweich. Bin sehr zufrieden, kann sie auch im Alltag anziehen 

Gruß


----------



## _Matschi_ (11. Juli 2012)

Five Ten


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Juli 2012)

lass ihn doch seine skaterschuhe anziehen er will doch keine 5.10 er ( und ps ein paar gescheite pedale dazu wären auch nicht schlecht?)


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Juli 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> lass ihn doch seine skaterschuhe anziehen er will doch keine 5.10 er ( und ps ein paar gescheite pedale dazu wären auch nicht schlecht?)



Ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich keine will 
Fiveten sind sicher gute Schuhe... aber deutlich teurer als günstige Alternativen, die für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichen.

Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit meinen Schlappen!
Und meine Pedale sind auch prima... haben ordentliche Pins drauf und sind praktisch unverwüstlich.

Sicherlich gibts welche die noch teurer und leichter usw usf. sind, aber sowas brauch ich eh nicht.


----------



## Schelle (12. Juli 2012)

Darf ich fragen, welche Schuhe es nun genau geworden sind? Ich suche auch noch welche und FiveTen sind mir einfach zu teuer, da ich eh meist mit Klickies unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (12. Juli 2012)

Interessiert mich auch, ich suche gerade Alternativen zu Converse, bin momentan bei Vans gelandet. 

5/10: Zu teuer, zu dicke Sohle, gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

es sind Vty (Victory) in blau geworden:

http://www.deichmann.com/DE/de/shop...er_cat=sport/sport-schuhe/sport-schuhe-midcut

Bin sehr zufrieden, die Sohle ist wirklich weich und dadurch dass sie "midcut" sind, ist man vor unliebsamen Pedalschlägen geschützt im Hackenbereich.


----------



## kittyhawk (12. Juli 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Interessiert mich auch, ich suche gerade Alternativen zu Converse, bin momentan bei Vans gelandet.
> 
> 5/10: Zu teuer, zu dicke Sohle, gefallen mir nicht.



Five Ten Chase haben keine dicke Sohle und sind mmn recht ansehnlich. Der Preis ist allerdings Five Ten-typisch hoch.


----------



## kandyman (12. Juli 2012)

Haben für mich zu dicke Sohle und gefallen mir nicht gut. Das mit dem teuer stimmt leider auch. Aber danke für den Link!


----------



## Schelle (12. Juli 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es sind Vty (Victory) in blau geworden:



Danke!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Juli 2012)

5.10 
ist das beste was es gibt! Manchmal muss es eben teurer sein damit es auch länger hält!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. August 2013)

*necrobump*

Hat jemand gerade zufällig ein Schnäppchen parat für solche Schuhe?
Möchte demnächst Flat Pedals testen, und bräuchte dazu noch passendes Schuhwerk. Meine bisherigen Shimano-Schuhe haben ein viel zu grobstolliges Profil, als dass sie auf Flatpedals ausreichend Halt finden würden.

Der Victory-Link oben ist inzwischen ja leider nicht mehr gültig.


(Mit FiveTen braucht ihr gar nicht anzukommen. Sind wahrscheinlich wirklich super, aber preislich vollkommen außerhalb des Rahmens. )


----------



## VoMaS (28. August 2013)

Hatte Vty von deichmann für 20 Euro und die waren nach 4 Ausfahrten so verschlissen, dass man die pins durchgespürt hat. Dann hab ich mir für 75 Euro die 5.10 geholt und gut ists. Fürs testen gehen die billigen auch aber für länger sind sie ungeeignet.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## musiclust (28. August 2013)

Moin,

diese

http://www.siemes.de/airwalk-quarry-03-tech-75933000143

wurden mal in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (28. August 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> http://www.siemes.de/airwalk-quarry-03-tech-75933000143
> 
> wurden mal in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen.



Tatsächlich? Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass mit der Sohle der Grip nicht soo überragend ist. Sieht irgendwie zu eng aus.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege, aber ist eine Wabenstruktur bei der Sohle nicht vorteilhafter in Sachen Grip, anstatt solcher Zickzackmuster?


----------



## musiclust (28. August 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass mit der Sohle der Grip nicht soo überragend ist. Sieht irgendwie zu eng aus.
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege, aber ist eine Wabenstruktur bei der Sohle nicht vorteilhafter in Sachen Grip, anstatt solcher Zickzackmuster?



Moin,

ich fahre den Schuh nicht sonder hatte es hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10798174&postcount=80

gelesen.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2013)

Ist von solchen ziemlich günstigen Trekkingschuhen etwas zu erwarten auf nem Flat Pedal (Forclaz 50)?
Hatte hier im Forum mal jemand erwähnt, leider war er nur Gast, also nichts mit nachfragen...

Alternativ bin ich durch den Link von musiclust auf die hier gestoßen, wo die Sohle recht vielversprechend aussieht:
Airwalk Bombtrack


----------

